# Waking up too early!



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Barney sleeps with me and regardless of what time his last pee/poo is, what time we go to bed (usually 11-12) or when he has his supper, I never know if he'll wake up at 5.30, like this morning 😩, or 7.30, or even one joyous morning he woke at 8. 

He's never desperate to go out in the morning and usually just wants to play with me on the bed. 
I take him downstairs for a pee and his breakfast and I go back to bed for a couple of hours. 

How can I regulate his wake up time? 
Thank you 😊


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

I don't really know the answer Lou, my two sleep down stairs together and stay asleep or wake and play together until I get up! Mind you this is normally quiet early as I'm an early riser.
Only weekends when I get up at 8


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

It is easier to ignore them if they are not on your bed!
Mine sleep longer on dark rainy mornings than on bright sunny lovely days. 
These days I'm up earlier than them, it will get easier but it would be a bit like expecting a baby/toddler to sleep in. I remember my second son used to toddle through and stick his fingers in my eyes to wake me up.... These days it is rare to see him before lunch time


----------



## Mazzapoo (Jul 28, 2013)

But you are, quite obviously, nothing other than his human slave and must therefore obey his every whim! Oh and Cockapoos do not acknowledge the human concept of time (unless their tea is late by two minutes , then they start tapping their watches).
Give him a couple of years and he'll figure it out 
He can probably hear cars leaving for work and stuff....sorry!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ha Barney is still young and not wanting to waste any time on sleeping when there is fun to be had!
My two are quite happy to have a lie in now, and Are happy to doze until it's time to get up - not that I get many chances for a lie in!
I promise in two years time you will be able to snooze past 9am!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Make a bet with Tracey on that promise Lou. Rufus is four and a half and wakes me very early every morning, I think one of the cats tells him to do it though, from the other side of the door. At least his technique is better than an alarm clock. He climbs on top of me, lies down and starts licking my ears. If I don't respond he jumps off the bed and commences barking.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I do like our night time cuddles I must admit, and yes clearly I'm a slave to his every command! He also wakes me by climbing on my head and nudging me awake. I'm able to prolong staying in bed by getting him into my bed where he will sleep for another shirt time. Hard to say how long precisely as I'm half asleep myself at that time. 
I've got blackout linings attached to my curtains in the hope that they might help but they don't. 

I don't want to suddenly have him sleep in the kitchen and even if I did, and slept longer, I'd be afraid he'd pee or poo on the kitchen floor. As it is I leave the back door open for him to take himself out after he's eaten (and I'm back in dreamland). Which leads me to the next issue which is that he'll go out when the back door is open but won't ask to go out, or ring his bells, to go to the toilet. So I suspect a problem will arise once it gets colder and I close the back door during the day or evening. I need to get him to ring the bell!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I am the lone voice on here singing about why winter is the best time to get a puppy and this is exactly why. Doors open and long afternoons outdoors only confuse the issue as far as I'm concerned. Close the door and start again with a good toileting schedule again Lou or you might live to regret it.


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

fairlie said:


> I am the lone voice on here singing about why winter is the best time to get a puppy and this is exactly why. Doors open and long afternoons outdoors only confuse the issue as far as I'm concerned. Close the door and start again with a good toileting schedule again Lou or you might live to regret it.


No fairlie totally agree,even if you have a summer puppy I would keep the door closed. 
I have my door closed and even though Molly never used the bells I decided to give Sid a go with them. Two days later and he's ringing them probably more than I would like but that's better than any accidents .
I was told that boys are harder to potty train,but I'm not so sure now. He's been clean since 11 weeks old.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

When I show him the bells he just looks at me as if to say 'yes, and your point is?'! 

I do praise him in the garden, or out anywhere, and take him into the garden regularly if he's not been. I know from his behaviour at times that he wants to go out but he doesn't actually ask in that way of looking at me, looking at the door, or standing by the door etc.


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Does Molly still not use the bells Nicki?


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Tinman said:


> Ha Barney is still young and not wanting to waste any time on sleeping when there is fun to be had!
> My two are quite happy to have a lie in now, and Are happy to doze until it's time to get up - not that I get many chances for a lie in!
> I promise in two years time you will be able to snooze past 9am!


I look forward to that day! 😊


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

The bells take a while to learn. Took Lexi a few weeks. Beemer took probably a couple of months. Now they both use it to communicate a whole host of things. Also, if you leave you door open Barney doesn't make the connection with the bells and going outside as the real pairing/learning is bell rings door opens. And it's the open door that is what signals going outside. He probably looking at you confused because he doesn't understand what it's supposed to go with. It takes time and consistency (every time you open the door you have to ring the bell) but they do get it. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Thank you Lexi&Beemer. I do attempt the bells with the door closed, not when it's open. I will persevere!


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Does Molly still not use the bells Nicki?


No Lou she doesn't I use to ring them and say outside and she use to just look at me when she wanted to go out waiting for me to ring them
She now will just stand by the door and only if desperate will whine and if I'm in another room she will come to me run and pounce at my leg and run to the door.
Where as Sid will sit by the door and just wait. I then introduced him to the bells,but using his paw or nose touched them and said outside and he got it quickly and now uses them most often than not.it can sometimes get a bit annoying as he will ring them just if he want to go and see what's outside like birds or passing noises 
I would definitely start closing the door and so there's that obstical in between barney and the outside. I'm sure he will soon ask to go out after all he's a smart little guy  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Clever Sid! 
I'm not sure how smart Barney is actually. He now flies upstairs if I remove the stair gate and then won't come down unless I lure him away from my bedroom door, and carry him downstairs. He can of course come down the stairs by himself but chooses not to. I think he may have had a bad experience in a previous life with pink carpeted stairs... 😊 x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Clever Sid!
> I'm not sure how smart Barney is actually. He now flies upstairs if I remove the stair gate and then won't come down unless I lure him away from my bedroom door, and carry him downstairs. He can of course come down the stairs by himself but chooses not to. I think he may have had a bad experience in a previous life with pink carpeted stairs... 😊 x


See Lou I said he was smart, it's not the pink carpet it's the fact that he can and will do the opposite to what you say just like kids! Wait till he hits adolescents  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I've gone right off you! &#55357;&#56841;x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> I've gone right off you! ��x


Ha ha! At least barney not humping or is he? For two days now sids been humping me and Molly constantly but only when we are sitting on the sofa,it normally starts late afternoon early evening.  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

No humping. Even Barney doesn't fancy me! 😢 
At least you're getting some attention on that department! 😉 x


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> No humping. Even Barney doesn't fancy me! 😢
> At least you're getting some attention on that department! 😉 x


I think I would prefer no attention than that kind, I've had male dogs before but never one quiet like Sid, maybe he's just trying to dominant ?  x


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Yes, that's true, I guess 😉 I don't think he's being dominant, I think he's just playing ☺


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

Janey153 said:


> Yes, that's true, I guess 😉 I don't think he's being dominant, I think he's just playing ☺


Well I'm not his play thing so he can go and hump his toys


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

Attagirl, you tell him!  x


----------

